# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  مدخل إلى علم أصـــول الفقه لمن يرغب في دراسة أصول الفقه

## ربيع أحمد السلفي

مدخل إلى علم أصـــول الفقه 
الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد : 
فهذا تعريف بسيط بعلم أصول الفقه
كمدخل لدراسته فأسأل الله التوفيق والسداد .
علم أصول الفقه كسائر العلوم لكي نجيده نحتاج إلى الإلمام بعشرة عناصر ألا وهي : الاسم و الحد (التعريف) ،والموضوع والفائدة وشرف تعلمه والواضع لهذا العلم ونسبة هذا العلم للعلوم الأخرى واستمداد هذا العلم من أي شيء يؤخذ هذا العلم وحكم تعلم هذا العلم ومسائل هذا العلم . قال الشاعر :
إن مبادىء كل فـن عشـرة الحد والموضوع ثـم الثمـرة 
فضله نسبــة والواضــع الاسم الاستمداد حكم الشـارع
مسائل والبعض بالبعض اكتفى ومن درى الجميع حاز الشرف
وبتطبيق هذا الكلام على علم أصول الفقه نستطيع أن نلم به إلماماً جيداً .
أولاً : الاســـــم : أصول الفقه .
ثانياً :الحد ( التعريف ) : علم أصول الفقه مركب من كلمتين : كلمة أصول و كلمة الفقه ، وأي شيء مكون من أكثر من كلمة يعرف بتعريف مفرداته أولاً أي تعريف كل كلمة على حدة ثم يعرف بتعريف المركب كله ، فتعريف أصول الفقه باعتبار مفرداته نجد أن كلمة أصول جمع أصل ،والأصل هو ما ينبني عليه غيره فأصول الفقه إذاً هو ما ينبني عليه الفقه أي بدون هذا العلم لا يمكن معرفة الفقه ؛ لأن علم أصول الفقه هو أساس الفقه
، والفقه فرع عنه ، ومن لا يعرف الأصل لا يعرف الفرع أما كلمة الفقه فالفقه لغة هو الفهم قال تعالى : ﴿ قَالُواْ يَا شُعَيْبُ مَا نَفْقَهُ كَثِيراً مِّمَّا تَقُولُ ﴾[1]أي ما نفهم كثيراً مما تقول ، والفقه اصطلاحاً أي بين أهل هذا الفن - ألا وهم الفقهاء - مشتق من الصلح والطاء في اصطلاح مبدلة عن التاء ، وأصلها اصتلاحاً من الصلح كأن أصحاب هذا الفن تصالحوا فيما بينهم على هذا المعنى لهذه الكلمة نعود ونقول الفقه اصطلاحا هو معرفة الأحكام الشرعية العملية المستفادة من أدلتها التفصيلية قلنا معرفة ، ولم نقل العلم ؛ لأن كلمة معرفة تشمل معرفة الشيء على حقيقته "( العلم ) أو على غير حقيقته ( الوهم ) وعلى حقيقته مع احتمال مرجوح ( الظن ) أو على حقيقته مع احتمال مساو ( الشك ) والأحكام الفقهية أو الأحكام الشرعية العملية منها اليقيني ومنها الظني أي ليست كل مسائل الفقه قطعية أي ليست كلها تعرف على حقيقتها ؛ لذلك من الخطأ القول بأن الفقه هو العلم بالأحكام الشرعية العملية المكتسبة من أدلتها التفصيلية ، وقلنا الأحكامالشرعية أي المنسوبة إلى الشرع المنزل من عند الله فالأحكام منها الأحكام الشرعية والأحكام غير الشرعية ، والأحكام غير الشرعية كالأحكام العقلية البديهية التي تعرف بالعقل كالعلم بأن الواحد نصف الاثنين ،وكالأحكام الحسية التي تعرف بالحس كالعلم بأن الشخص له رجلان ويدان ورأس فهذا علم عن طريق الحس أي بالحواس ، وقلنا الأحكام الشرعية العملية ؛ لأن الشرع هو ما أنزله الله من الأحكام علمية أو عملية أو تهذيبية الأحكام العلمية هي الأحكام التي تختص بما يجب العلم به عن الله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر والقضاء والقدر وهذا يختص به علم العقيدة ، والأحكام العملية هي التي تختص بالعبادات كالصلاة والصوم ، والمعاملات كالبيع والشراء والنكاح، ويختص بمعرفة العبادات والمعاملات علم الفقه ، و الأحكام التهذيبية سلوك الفرد مع نفسه ومع غيره ، ويختص بدراستها علم الأخلاق أو الآداب ، وقلنا المستفادة لتفريق بين علم الفقيه الذي من الأدلة كتاب أو سنة أو ما يرجع إليهما وعلم النبي r الذي من الوحي مباشرة ، وقلنا الأدلة التفصيلية أي الأدلة التي في أعيان المسائل التي لكل مسألة على حدة خلافا للأدلة العامة أو الإجمالية التي ينطوي تحتها عدة مسائل فمثلاً قولنا الخمر حرام ؛ لأن الله قال : ﴿ وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْخَبَآئِثَ ﴾[2] والخمر من الخبائث إذاً الخمر محرمة فهذا دليل عام ؛لأن الخمر واحدة من الخبائث والخبائث كثيرة فأي شيء من الخبائث يقال أنه محرم ؛ لأنه من الخبائث أما لو قيل الخمر محرمة ؛ لأن الله يقول : ﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالأَنصَابُ وَالأَزْلاَمُ رِجْسٌ مِّنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ ﴾[3] فهذا دليل في عين المسألة أي دليل تفصيلي عرفنا هكذا أصول الفقه من ناحية مفرداته ، والآن نعرفه باعتباره علم على علم مخصوص وباعتبار المركب كله أي كلمة اصول الفقه كلها ، وهو أن أصول الفقه هو العلم الذي يختص بكيفية استنباط الأحكام الشرعية العملية المستفادة من أدلتها التفصيلية .
ثالثاً : الموضوع : موضوع أصول الفقه هو مايدور حوله أصول الفقه ،وبما أن أصول الفقه هو العلم الذي يختص بكيفية استنباط الأحكام الشرعية العملية من أدلتها التفصيلية إذاً أصول الفقه يدور حول طرق استنباط الأحكام الشرعية العملية من أدلتها أما الفقه فيدور حول عمل المكلف .
رابعـا : الغاية من تعلم أصول الفقه : معرفة الحكم الشرعي العملي أو فهم مراد الله ورسوله .
خامساً : استمداد أصول الفقه : يؤخذ اصول الفقه من الكتاب و السنة واللغة العربية ؛ لأنها اللغة التي أنزل بها القرآن ، وكان رسول الله r عربي ، والكتاب والسنة هما مصدرا التشريع .
سادساً : نسبة علم أصول الفقه بالنسبة للفقه : أصول الفقه والفقه متباينان فأصول الفقه تدور حول طرق استنباط الحكام الفقهية أما الفقه فيدور حول الحكام الفقهية نفسها ،و مرتبة علم أصول الفقه من العلوم الأخرى ،أنه من العلوم الشرعية ،وهو للفقه كأصول النحو للنحو وعلوم الحديث للحديث.
سابعا : الواضع لعلم أصول الفقه : الشافعي رحمه الله هو أول من دون أصول الفقه ، وصنف له كتاب الرسالة و كتاب جماع العلم وكتاب إبطال الاستحسان و كتاب اختلاف الحديث وكتاب أحكام القرآن ، ولابد أن نفرق بين تدوين العلم وبين جود العلم فالعلم موجود في أذهان العلماء ، وقد يدون ، وقد لا يدون ، والتدوين يكشف عن وجود العلم لا موجد لعلم فالصحابة رحمهم الله كانوا يعملون بمقتضى أصول الفقه في معرفة الأحكام الفقهية ، ولكنهم لم يدونوه فهم لم يقولوا بالحقيقة والمجاز وبدلالة العبارة ودلالة الإشارة وغيرها من مسائل أصول الفقه لكنهم كانوا يعملون بمقتضى الحقيقة والمجاز ودلالة العبارة ودلالة الإشارة فعلم أصول الفقه كان مستقرا في أذهان الصحابة ، ولكنهم لم يدونوه .
ثامنا : فضل علم أصول الفقه : علم أصول الفقه هو أشرف العلوم من غيره باعتبار الفائدة ففائدة أصول الفقه معرفة أحكام الله الشرعية العملية ، والالتزام بهذه الأحكام هو الغاية من الخلق فالله خلقنا لنعبده ، وعبادته تحتاج معرفة ما أنزله الله من الأحكام الشرعية العملية ، وعلم أصول الفقه يعرفنا الموازين التي نعرف بها الخطأ من الصواب في اجتهادات العلماء ، وعلم أصول الفقه من الوسائل القوية التي حفظ بها الدين من التحريف والتضليل ومن يتمكن منه يتمكن من الرد على شبه أعداء الدين وعلى انحرفات الأئمة المضللين ، وعلم أصول الفقه يبين لنا المنهج الذي سلكه الأئمة الأعلام في استنباط الأحكام من الكتاب وسنة خير الأنام عليه الصلاة والسلام ،فها العلم ينمي الملكة الفقهية ، وهي صفة راسخة في النفس تعين الإنسان على سرعة البديهة في فهم الموضوع ، وتنمو هذه الصفة بالاكتساب عن طريق الإحاطة بمبادىء العلوم ، وصاحب هذه الملكة يقدر على استنباط الحكم الشرعي في مظنته الفقهية ،، ويقدر على تخريج الأصول على الفروع ، والترجيح بين الآراء ويجب أن نعلم أن العقيدة هي أشرف من أصول الفقه باعتبار موضوعها فهي تختص بالعلم بأشرف معلوم في الوجود ألا وهو الله .
تاسعا : مسائل اصول الفقه : أدلة الفقه الاجمالية وصفات المجتهِد والمجتهَد فيه ( مجال الاجتهاد ) والأحكام الشرعية العملية من إبجاب واستحباب ...وأدلة الأحكام الشرعية العملية من كتاب وسنة وما يرجع إليهما .
عاشرا : حكم تعلم أصول الفقه : من المعروف لدى العلماء أن الحكم على الشيء فرع عن تصوره ؛ لذلك العلماء يعرفون الأشياء أولاً ثم يحكمون عليها ثانياً ، ولأن أصول الفقه هو أساس الفقه إذاً تعلم أصول الفقه فرض عين على كل من يفتي الناس .و أخيرا نحتاج أن نعرف كيفية دراسة أصول الفقه فمن يرد أن يبدأ دراسة الفقه فليبدأ بعد إخلاص النية لله - بأن يقصد التعبد لله بهذا العلم وأن يتخلص من جهالته فيعبد الله جلّ وعلا على بصيرة - بدراسة المتون الأصولية المختصرة وتقديمها على المطولات هكذا تعلمنا من المشايخ ،وهكذا تكون المنهجية العلمية الصحيحة في الدراسة ،مثلا يبدأ بالأصول من علم الأصول لابن عثيمين أو كتاب الورقات للجويني أو رسالة جامعة في أصول الفقه للسعدي المهم أن تبدأ بمتن صغير بسيط ثم تتدرج فتقرأ شرح الورقات لجلال الدين المحلي أو للفوزان أو شرح نظم الورقات لابن عثيمين أو شرح رسالة جامعة في أصول الفقه للفوزان أو شرح الأصول من علم الأصول لابن عثيمين ثم بعد ذلك يمكن أن تقرأ الواضح في أصول الفقه للدكتور محمد سليمان الأشقر أو الوجيز في أصول الفقه للدكتور عبد الكريم زيدان أو الوجيز في أصول الفقه للدكتور وهبة الزحيلي ( لكن الدكتور وهبة الزحيلي نسب لسلف تفويض معنى الصفات ،والسلف فوضوا كيفية الصفات لا معناها فانتبه ) بعد اختيار الكتاب مر عليه مرة واحدة 
ثم أبدء فيه وتضبط مسائل كل باب فيه ،وما الذي سوف تستفيده من هذا الباب من الناحية الفقهية فأصول الفقه كما قلنا علم خادم للفقه و نختم هذا المدخل لأصول الفقه بتعريف جامع مانع لأصول الفقه ذكره الإمام البيضاوي في كتابه منهاج الوصول إلى علم الأصول فقال : (( هو معرفة دلائل الفقه إجمالا وكيفية الاستفادة منها وحال المستفيد ))[4] ودلائل الفقه إجمالا هي الكتاب والسنة وما يرجع إليهما و الفقه هو الأحكام الشرعية العملية من إيجاب واستحباب وغير ذلك ، وكيفية الاستفادة من الأدلة عن طريق قواعد استنباط الأحكام ، وحال المستفيد أي حال من يستخدم هذه القواعد ليستنبط الحكم الشرعي العملي ، وهو المجتهد . هذا والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحــات الجمعة 11 ربيع الأول 1428هـ 30 / 3/2007 م 



[1] - سورة هود من الاية 91 


[2] - سورة الأعراف من الآية 157


[3] - سورة المائدة من الآية 90


[4]- منهاج الوصول إلى علم الأصول للبيضاوي ص 3

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

أسئلة وأجوبتها على المدخل إتماما للفائدة 
س1 : عرف الفقه اصطلاحا
ج - الفقه اصطلاحا هو العلم الذي يختص بمعرفة الأحكام الشرعية العملية المستنبطة من أدلتها التفصيلية . 
س2 : عرف أصول الفقه باعتباره علم على علم مخصوص : 
ج – أصول الفقه باعتباره علم على علم مخصوص هو العلم الذي يختص بمعرفة أصول الفقه هو العلم الذي يختص بمعرفة كيفية استنباط الأحكام الشرعية العملية المستنبطة من أدلتها التفصيلية . 
س3 : ما الفرق بين أصول الفقه والفقه ؟ 
ج- من الفروق بين العلمين : أولا : أصول الفقه ينبني عليها الفقه فهي الأصل (الأب ) والفقه الفرع ( الابن ) .
ثانيا : أصول الفقه تختص بكيفية استنباط الحكم الفقهي أما الفقه فيختص بمعرفة الحكم الفقهي نفسه. ثالثا : أصول الفقه توصلك لمعرفة كيفية استنباط الحكم الفقهي أما الفقه فيوصلك لمعرفة الحكم الفقهي نفسه فأصول الفقه يعرفك الأدلة الإجمالية للأحكام الفقهية من دلالة الأمر على الوجوب ودلالة النهي على التحريم ودلالة العام على العموم وغير ذلك والفقه يعرفك الأدلة الجزئية للأحكام الفقهية دليل المسألة قوله تعالى كذا أو قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم كذا أو بالقياس على كذا .... 
س4 : ما المقصود بأدلة الفقه الكلية ( الإجمالية ) ؟
ج- أدلة الفقه الإجمالية هي القواعد العامة التي يحتاج إليها الفقيه لاستنباط الأحكام الشرعية . فأصول الفقه كما تعلمنا تختص بدراسة القواعد الكلية للفقه كقول الأصوليين الأمر للوجوب ما لم يأت دليل يصرفه عن الوجوب ،و النهي للتحريم ما لم ما لم يأت دليل يصرفه عن التحريم ، والعام شامل لجميع أفراده ما لم يأت دليل بخروج بعد أفراده منه ( التخصيص )وغير ذلك ،وإنما سميت أدلة كلية؛ لأن قولنا الأمر يقتضي الوجوب ينطبق على كل واجب من أول الفقه إلى آخره مثال : ما حكم الصلاة ؟ الجواب الإيجاب (الوجوب ) هذا هو الحكم الشرعي العملي ( الحكم الفقهي ) ما الدليل على وجوب الصلاة ؟ ستقول قوله تعالى : ﴿وَأَقِيمُوا   الصَّلاَةَ ﴾[1] ( هذا هو الدليل الجزئي الخاص بالمسألة هذه بعينها ) سأقول لك من أين عرفت هذا ستقول القاعدة الأمر يفيد الوجوب ما لم يأت ما يصرفه عن الوجوب ( الدليل الإجمالي العام يندرج تحته كم هائل من المسائل وليست مسألة حكم الصلاة فقط فحكم طاعة الرسول الوجوب ومن أدلته قوله تعالى : ﴿ َوأَطِيعُواْ اللّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ ﴾[2] و الله قد أمر بطاعة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،والقاعدة الأمر يفيد الوجوب ما لم يأت ما يصرفه عن الوجوب) .
س5 : ما الفرق بين عمل الأصولي وعمل الفقيه ؟ 
ج – الفقيه يشتغل بالجزئيات والتفاريع (الأدلة الجزئية ) و الأصولي ما يشتغل بالجزئيات، ولا يشتغل بالتفاريع، فهذه مهمة الفقيه ، والأصولي يجهز القواعد ويعطيها للفقيه ؛ لأجل أن الفقيه يطبقها على الأحكام، أو يستنبط الأحكام بواسطتها . 
س6 : ما فائدة أصول الفقه ؟ 
ج : لأصول الفقه فوائد عديدة منها أن استنباط الأحكام من الأدلة لا بد أن يستند إلى الأدلة الأصولية تتضح أهمية أصول الفقه ، وأنها معينة على الفقه وأحكامه ، وهي الدعامة الأولى ، وأساس النظر والاجتهاد في الأحكام ، وبها يتمكن المجتهد من استنباط الأحكام الشرعية على أسس سليمة ، وقواعد صحيحة .
س7 : ما أنواع الأحكام ؟ 
ج- الأحكام أنواع كثيرة ويمكن تقسيمها لأحكام شرعية وأحكام غير شرعية : 
الأحكام الشرعية : هي الأحكام الماخوذة من الشرع وتشمل الأحكام الاعتقادية والأحكام الفقهية (العملية ) والأحكام التهذيبية . 
الأحكام غير الشرعية : 
1- الأحكام العقلية :كالعلم بأن الكل أكبر من الجزء . 
2- الأحكام الحسيه: كالثابتة بطريق اللمس ( كعلمنا أن النار محرقه ) أو بطريقة التجربة( كالعلم بأن السم قاتل أو بطريق ) 
3- الأحكام الوضعية: أي الثابتة بالوضع؛ كالعلم بأن كان وأخواتها ترفع المبتدأ و تنصب الخبر.
س8 : بأيهما يبدأ طالب العلم بدراسة الأصول أم يبدأ بدراسة الفقه ؟ 
ج- يجب معرفة ما كان من قبيل فرض العين من الأحكام الفقهية أولا فإن هذا من قبيل فرض العين الذي لا يجوز تأخيرها أي يجب معرفة الأحكام الفقهية التى فرض الله علينا فعلها ؛ لأن كل ما فرض الله فعله فرض العلم به فكيف يعمل الفعل دون معرفته وتعلمه ؟ والقاعدة ما لا يتم الواجب إلا به فهو واجب فالشخص يجب عليه فعل ما أمر الله به ، ولكي يفعله لا بد من معرفته وتعلمه إذا يجب معرفة وتعلم ما أوجبه اللهككل عبادة أوجبها الشرع على كل واحد ، فعليه معرفتها قبل مزاولتها مثل علم الزكاة يجب على الإنسان معرفته قبل مزاولته ،وعلم الحج يجب على الإنسان معرفته قبل مزاولته ، أما ما عدا ذلك مما هو من فروض الكفايات كدقائق علم الفقه ومسائل الأصول وغيرها من العلوم التي هي من قبيل فرض الكفاية ينظر فيها إلى ما يحقق الاستفادة بالنسبة لطالب العلم ،وما يحقق الاستفادة ينبغي أن يقدم ؛ لأن ما يحقق الاستفادة فيه حفظ للوقت والمسلم مأمور بحفظ الوقت، فكل ما كان يحقق الاستفادة بشكل أكبر عندئذ نقول ينبغي أن يقدم ،ومن الملاحظ أن علم أصول الفقه إذا فهمه طالب العلم وطبقه فسيكون خير معين على فهم الفقه وترجيح الآراء الفقهية أي يكون دارسا الفقه على بصيرة . 
س8 : ما الفرق بين الفقيه والمقلد ؟ 
ج – الفقيه هو من يعرف الأحكام الفقهية باستفادته من الأدلة التفصيلية أي أن الفقيه عرف الحكم الشرعي بالاستنباط من الأدلة التي في أعيان المسائل الفقهية فعلم الفقيه عن طريق النظر و الاستدلال الفقيه يفكر ويبحث عن الدليل ويأتي بالدليل بعد تفكير أما المقلد فعلمه مأخوذ بطريق التقليد ،وليس بطريق النظر والاستدلال . 
س9 : ما هي الأدلة التفصيلية ؟
ج- الأدلة التفصيلية هي هي الأدلة الجزئية أي الأدلة التي يتعلق كل منها بمسألة خاصة ويدل على حكم معين لهاأي كل دليل يختص بمسألة معينة ، كقوله تعالى : ﴿ وَأَقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ ﴾[3]فهو يختص بوجوب إقامة الصلاة أي أنه دليل تفصيلي أي جزئي يتعلق بمسألة خاصة ،وهى حكم إقامة الصلاة،،ويدل على حكم معين ،و هو وجوب الصلاة ، وقوله تعالى : ﴿ وَلا تَقْرَبُوا الزِّنَى ﴾[4] فهو يختص بحرمة الزنا ،أي أنه دليل تفصيلي أي جزئي يتعلق بمسألة خاصة ،وهى حكم الزنا،ويدل على حكم معين ،و هو حرمةحرمة الزنا وقوله تعالى: ﴿ُحرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّهَاتُكُمْ ﴾[5] فهذا دليل تفصيلي أي جزئي يتعلق بمسألة خاصة ،وهى نكاح الأمهات ،ويدل على حكم معين ،و هو حرمة نكاح الأمهات .
س10 : ما الفرق بين علم الله وعلم الرسول وعلم الفقيه بالأحكام الشرعية العملية ؟ 
ج- الفقيه يعرف الأحكام الشرعية عن طريق استنباطه الحكم من الأدلة التفصيلية فعلمه مسبوق بجهل وأيضا علمه مكتسب أي مستفادة من الأدلة التفصيلية بطريق النظر والاستدلال إذن علم الفقيه علم مكتسب مسبوق بجهل، يعني يكتسبه الإنسان بجهد أي يحتاج إلى جهد يبذله حتى يكتسب هذا العلم وهو مسبوق أيضًا بجهل أما علم الله بالأحكام فلم يسبقه جهل ،والله يعلم الحكم ودليله فالحكم حكمه والأمر أمره أما علم الرسول فمستفاد من الوحي وليس من الأدلة .

[1] - البقرة من الآية 43

[2] - آل عمران : 132 

[3] - البقرة من الآية 43

[4] - الإسراء من الآية 32

[5] - النساء من الآية 23

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن عبد القادر

جـزاك الله خيراااا

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> جـزاك الله خيراااا


وجزاك الله مثله أواك الله وبياك وسدد خطانا وخطاك

----------


## إبراهيم أوصالح

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## طالبة فقه

غفر الله لك ورضي عنك آمين

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> جزاكم الله خيرا


 وجزاكم الله مثله أخي الكريم
و باقي دروس أصول الفقه يمكن تحميلها من هنا

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> غفر الله لك ورضي عنك آمين


 اللهم آمين
و يمكن تحميل باقي دروس أصول الفقه من هنا

----------


## طالبة فقه

> و يمكن تحميل باقي دروس أصول الفقه من هنا


 
رفع الله درجاتك بما قدمت واضفى بها بياضا على صحائفك يوم تبيض وجوه وتسود وجوه

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> رفع الله درجاتك بما قدمت واضفى بها بياضا على صحائفك يوم تبيض وجوه وتسود وجوه


 
اللهم آمين 
كم أنا بحاجة إلى مثل هذا الدعاء 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

رفع الله من قدرك وزادك علما

----------

